# Hardcore Gamers -- Please Help !!



## fsufan0025 (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't game -- so I'm clueless. My nephew has CP and is in a wheelchair. Great kid, college degree, good job. I built him a new tower a while back, ( V9 thermaltake, cosair modular ps, Asus board, 6 core cpu, 8 gig ddr3, 1tb sata, blu-ray drive, nzxt fan control, logitech wireless combo and z-506 5.1 speaskers, 23 inch hd monitor, and a 1 gig ddr5 video card) which he loves. He games ALOT, but the 5.1 speakers are loud after everyone else goes to bed. So--uncle Santa (me) wants to get him a killer set of gaming headphones for christmas. They HAVE to be wireless, and I've got it down to 6 choices. Input would be GREAT !!

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    #1 Razer - Tiamat 7.1
#2 Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Wrath
#3 Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Omega
#4 Logitech G930
#5 Turtle Beach MW3 Ear Force Bravo
#6 Razer Chimaera


----------



## AsRock (Dec 12, 2011)

Logitech G930 have a 2 year warranty with them and Logictech don't mess you around if you ever need to have there stuff replaced.

How ever i am not a headphone person my self and i actually like none of them just that Logitech back there shit up..


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 12, 2011)

Out of those the Logitech but there is also the Razer Chimaera; only if it absolutely has to be wireless, if you could get a wired one it would be a lot better but i dunno if you can.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 12, 2011)

I am  not sure about "gaming" headsets being better choices than decent "normal" headphones/headsets. They must be fitting your budget, be comfortable (!!!) and give good sound. The latter does not necessarily mean a 5.1 or 7.1 set. I even doubt that that will work out nice, because headphones only have two speakers (and I don't know whether he puts EAX on in his games, if he sticks with 2 channels in software mode more than stereo (i.e. 5.1, 7.1 etc.) does not add value. If he wears glasses, you might want to avoid circum-aural headphones as they are uncomfortable for people with glasses (even though they provide the best comfort (according to some sites about those things) for people without glasses).

I don't know about the quality of that first one on the list, but 130 dollars is a huge amount of money. I am quite sure that you will find a quality Sennheiser, AKG or Sony for that (and even for less). And by the way the Razer on number one is wired as far as I know.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Dec 12, 2011)

You should also consider wireless audio sets like the Audioengine. Use any headphone with them. I personally think that setup with some good phones is better then the all-in-one phones. Plus it's less weight on your head.


----------



## fsufan0025 (Dec 13, 2011)

I got him a set of Logitech z-506 speakers when I built his tower, and he loves them, but his dad doesn't like hearing them at 2 or 3 a.m. So-- I got the Logitech G930's today. On sale at $119, and I've always been happy with my Logitech products. If he doesn't like them, we'll try another set !!


----------

